#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-14
<mgaja> hola
<mgaja> algu sap d'alguna empresa que m'apugui ajudar a implementar ubuntu en l'empresa on treballo?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-15
<epileg> bon dia alex_muntada!!!
<alexm> bon dia, epileg
<alexm> tinc una feinada terrible i darrerament no puc connectar gaire
<epileg> cap problema
<epileg> estàs bé tu?
<alexm> sí, només passa que tinc un pic important de feina ;)
<alexm> tot bé per aquí?
<epileg> alexm: just keeping going, que deia aquell...
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
 * cossier is back (gone 01:27:35)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-16
<jordisayol> bon dia a tothom
<rafael_carreras> ui, quin èxit avui... :-)
<josepgallart1> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<lluisa> nanit
<rafael_carreras> #########################################
<rafael_carreras> bé, som poquets però comencem
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és el seguiment de la Festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> el compte pel dinar està anunciat
<rafael_carreras> les samarretes encarregades
<rafael_carreras> i la nota de premsa pendent
<rafael_carreras> passem al segon punt?
<josepgallart1> jajaja
<lluisa> endavant
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la proposta de Lloret de Mar per la festa Ocelot
<rafael_carreras> es van presentar fa temps per fer-ne una però no van guanyar
<lluisa> Al novembre 2011
<rafael_carreras> això
<josepgallart1> 11.10
<lluisa> hi ha d'altres candidats ja?
<rafael_carreras> el sisco proposava d'adjudicar-los directament la propera festa
<lluisa> hi estic d'acord
<rafael_carreras> al principi em va semblar bé, però ara ja no
<josepgallart1> per mi endavant
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<lluisa> ?
<lluisa> perquè ara ja no et sembla bé?
<rafael_carreras> jo esperaria a fer el que fem habitualment, anunciar propoestes de candidatures i elegir
<rafael_carreras> més que res, perquè no sabem si hi haurà més propostes
<lluisa> clar, és una mica aviat, el que es podria és establir un límit abans de cada festa
<rafael_carreras> si no deixem que n'hi hagi, no n'hi podrà haver
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: exacte
<josepgallart1> ara tenim una proposta de lloret??
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart1: sí, me la va explicar el papapep
<josepgallart1> ok
<rafael_carreras> per la propera d¡octubre
<lluisa> què us sembla tres mesos abans de cada festa? En aquell moment caldria decidir entre els possibles candidats
<josepgallart1> es un bon marge, em sembla be
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: em sembla que ha de ser abans dels tres mesos, ho tenim establert a l'agenda
<lluisa> ah no ho sabia
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/Agenda
<lluisa> thanx
<rafael_carreras> així ho fem sempre igual i no cal pensar-hi massa :-)
<josepgallart1> millor
<rafael_carreras> bé, deu minuts, dos punts
<rafael_carreras> anem pel tercer?
<lluisa> se'ls hi pot comunicar així als candidats
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: sí, farem els anuncis corresponents
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo
<wagafo> Hola a tothom
<josepgallart1> hola wagafo
<rafael_carreras> el que no vingui a la reunió és un futbolero
<lluisa> hola, estava desxifrant wagafo
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: :-) a mi em va costar molt
<josepgallart1> :P
<lluisa> :-) llunusa
<rafael_carreras> racagu
<rafael_carreras> fatal
<lluisa> sí, no sé
<wagafo> no qualsevol...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> va, tercer punt
<rafael_carreras> Festa Install Les Corts
<rafael_carreras> Organització, difusió
<lluisa> Sí, l'he proposat jo, com ho veieu?
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<josepgallart1> perfecta lluisa
<rafael_carreras> potser caldria alguna xerrada més, però no és obligatori
<lluisa> sóc la única apuntada per la install? :-P
<rafael_carreras> lluisa: jo hi aniré, a veure si m'hi apunto
<wagafo> Jo marxo la mateixa nit de viatge, no puc ser-hi
<lluisa> ah
<lluisa> miraré de militaritzar un becari de la UB
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<josepgallart1> jo ara estic amb campanya i no ser si podre baixar fins el ultim dia
<lluisa> enviaré un mail a la llista i els que se sentin culpables de no haver vingut que s'apuntin a la install
<rafael_carreras> com més millor, perquè a barcelona hi viu molta gent
<josepgallart1> jajaja bona idea
<rafael_carreras> i potser se'ns presenta una allau de gent
<lluisa> si faig campanya a la UB, en vindran segur, a menys que estiguin tots a la platja...
<rafael_carreras> clar, el que no voldria és que gent que aniria a les Borges no hi anés perquè hi ha una festa a bcn
<lluisa> no, és clar
<rafael_carreras> però clar, així és com ha anat :-)
<lluisa> per això s'ha de presentar com una install més, i sí, és com ha anat
<rafael_carreras> sí sí
<rafael_carreras> sabeu que al Marcelo el conec de Caliu i de fer taiji?
<rafael_carreras> només em faltava veure'l d'ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> tan debianita com era... :-)
<wagafo> Jo crec que la festa de Les Borges té suficientment atractiu per les xerrades a part de l'install
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: SÍ, COMPLETAMENT D'ACORD
<lluisa> jo també he convertit a una debianita
<rafael_carreras> però pels crits
<rafael_carreras> perdó
<rafael_carreras> ui, avui he begut cava
<rafael_carreras> igual es nota
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més?
<lluisa> Sí, és clar. Faré difusió d'això de les Corts com una activitat del barri, entre la uni. Creieu que s'ha de fer alguna cosa més?
<rafael_carreras> sí, pots hackejar la tdt per enviar un missatge durant 24 h per anunciar la festa a tots els canals?
<josepgallart1> :-D
<lluisa> és clar, amb la meva PS3 hackejada
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està
<josepgallart1> bona festa de setmana santa
<lluisa> doncs amb el vostre permís me'n vaig a sopar
<rafael_carreras> oleole
<lluisa> igualment!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom!
<wagafo> bones vacances pels que facin...
<lluisa> bona nit!
<josepgallart1> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-09
<wlan2> Hola?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> home per fi algú en aquest canal
<wlan2> bonjour
<Gosset_Inofensiu> comment ça va ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vous allez bien?
<wlan2> Je ne parle pas Franchoise
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mais c'est facileee, en plus il y a une gran communite d'ubuntaires
<Gosset_Inofensiu> une grande communauté française
<wlan2> Una densitat ubuntaires/km² similar a la de Terrasa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creus que a Terrassa n'hi ha més que a la resta del món?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<wlan2> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el que sí sé és que per ex. el projecte guifi està molt arrelat cap allà al centre, al cor de catalunya, a vic i per allà és on hi ha la majoria de nodes centrals, però pel que fa a la comunitat d'ubuntaires catalans no ho sé
<wlan2> Doncs sobretot a Barcelona i llocs propers tant guifi com ubuntaires :p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de fet és normal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jo vaig estudiar a la FIB
<Gosset_Inofensiu> allà n'hi ha una bona colla d'arreu de catalunya però que viuen a BCN of course
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si és que en el fons Catalunya és BCN
<Gosset_Inofensiu> els de poble som 4 gats
<wlan2> yeah
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ei et sona la tecnologia matroska?
<wlan2> matroska?
<wlan2> em sona a codec d'audio
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno de video
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de fet es un contenidor de diferents codecs d'audio video subtitols etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pensava que ogg era el millor xo crec k mtk el supera amb escreix
<Gosset_Inofensiu> theora perdo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és que vull convertir totes les pelis a format obert
<wlan2> passa-les a webm :p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ostia gracies no el coneixia!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja ho miraré
<wlan2> ffmpeg -i $nom $nom.webm
<wlan2> :3
<wlan2> penso que és lliure
<wlan2> Però no estic pas segura al 120%
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno bueno estic llegint que no està massa clar encara com acabarà tot això del html5 video
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi ha controvèrsia pq google s'hi ha ficat pel mig amb això del WebM
<Gosset_Inofensiu> llegeixo que en un ppi per l'audio van agafar el vorbis de xiph (ogg)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> dp el van treure o no sé què va passar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de fet WebM és una extensió de Maatroska
<wlan2> jo el que sé es que obtinc més compressió que amb MP4
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> doncs jo ara he convertit de avi a mtk i la compressió és mínima :(
<wlan2> prova amb .webm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> caram si k va lent comparat amb la conversio a mtk
<wlan2> hehehehe
<wlan2> mtk és sense gaire compressió
<Gosset_Inofensiu> frame a frame
<Gosset_Inofensiu> doncs havia llegit abans k mtk permet una compressio de gairebe la meitat dun avi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> veig k no :(
<wlan2> depen de quin avi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> suposo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno provaré de fer ffmpeg -i $nom $nom.mtk en comptes d'usar la GUI MKV Files creator
<wlan2> bona idea -..-
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el mkv files creator és el front end
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es k ja et dic, nomes tarda 10 segons
<wlan2> estos fronends fiquen molt de soroll
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en canvi amb CLI va a 1MB per segon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ja veus
<wlan2> saps alguna cosa de DNS?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups, però mentre va fent em diu : [mpeg4 @ 0x7519d0]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no gaire
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per?
<wlan2> Perquè he ficat la pota amb una zona i no sé on ni com
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ostres
<Gosset_Inofensiu> què et passa
<wlan2> Dos dominis, per tant dos zones
<wlan2> Bola de Drac zeta!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<wlan2> Un dels dominis dona SERVFAULT al fer qualsevol consulta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> osti aixo em va lentissim, a 1MB per segon, per convertir un avi de 2GB a webm m'hi puc tirar 100 hores
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xo què estàs fent?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estàs ala feina?
<wlan2> no, és per un examen en el que vaig treure un 5 perquè em fallava un domini i l'altre funcionava
<Gosset_Inofensiu> què estudies
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tb ets fiber?
<wlan2> fiber?
<wlan2> "sistemas microinformáticos y redes"
<wlan2> Això és lo que estudio
<wlan2> I 20 persones vam suspendre l'examen de DNS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aha
<Gosset_Inofensiu> osti xo què es aixo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> un FP?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o un d'aquells cursos subvencionats
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o de CISCO?
<wlan2> FP de grau mitjá
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sta be
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ben fet
<Gosset_Inofensiu> molt millor fer l'FP que l'Enginyeria
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creu-me
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jo vaig pecar d'ambició
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ara tinc un títol d'enginyer que per res em serveix
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aprens més a l'FP, agafes experiència més aviat, i en el món actual el que compta és l'experiència, no la titulitis
<wlan2> realment
<wlan2> no he aprés res a l'FP
<wlan2> I ara a les práctiques no faig més que solucionar problemes d'impresores
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno
<Gosset_Inofensiu> despres torno
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fins ara
<mezod> em pot ajudar algu amb la instalacio de rtorrent en un vps amb ubuntu? estic seguint http://www.torrent-invites.com/operating-systems/74772-ubuntu-seedbox-rtorrent-rutorrent-security.html pero a l'apartat "rtorrent" quan executo ./autogen.sh no em troba l'aclocal i no sé que fer :S
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-10
<Parufito> algu ha provat e gonme classic de la 12.04?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-09
<AlbertJB> ga
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-10
<llorovaca> ei hola
<llorovaca> estic intentant començar amb ubuntu
<llorovaca> em podeu ajudar?
<jordisayol> bones llorovaca
<jordisayol> ja el tens instaŀlat?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-14
<Novell> Bon dia
<Novell> Algú em pot ajudar amb l'ubuntu en català?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-14
<AniolM> Hola!
<wagafo> Hola
<AniolM> Tinc varis punts a comentar:
<AniolM> -Control de spam
<AniolM> -Bug easyplanet
<AniolM> -Taller de la festa
<wagafo> D'acord, endavant
<AniolM> El primer és que, a part dels comentaris spam, hi ha bastants usuaris spam
<AniolM> Per tant sembla que el captcha no acaba de fer bé la seva feina
<AniolM> No sé si seria millor aplicar alguna cosa per evitar-ho o deixar-ho com està, ja que només ho veiem els admins
<wagafo> Hi ha diversos mòduls per controlar l'spam. El que controla els usuaris és el spambot, quan són usuaris coincideixen en email i nom d'usuari els demana més captchas
<wagafo> No sempre funciona perquè aquests usuaris estan renovant permanentment el nom d'usuari, però un cop reportat ja no els deixa registrar
<AniolM> D'acord. Potser canviar el sistema de captcha?
<wagafo> Si vols revisa el mòdul spambot, i el Registre per veure si està rebutjant usuaris, fa temps que els tinc funcionatnt i no els reviso
<AniolM> Ok, m'ho vaig apuntant i a la tarda ho revisaré, estic amb el mòbil
<wagafo> El sistema de captcha es podria fer amb gràfica, aquest de la suma és molt elemental i no frena a ningú, suposo, si vols mira de canviar-ho, no és massa difícil. Crec que s'ha d'instal·la un tipus de lletra al servidor, si fa falta m'ho dius
<AniolM> Sí, tenia pensat posar el captcha típic
<AniolM> Ja ho miraré
<AniolM> És el spambot el que posa la suma?
<wagafo> També hi ha un altre mòdul que es diu mollom, aquest no deixa publicar si el text és un spam conegut, o inclou paraules clau tipus "viagra" etc, també pots revisar si està funcionant correctament
<wagafo> No, el spambot sols mira el nom d'usuari, email i IP i mira si és un spammer conegut per no deixar-lo registrar
<AniolM> Ok, doncs revisaré aquests dos i canviaré el de la suma
<wagafo> El captcha és el mòdul del captcha, i aquí pots configurar quin tipus de captcha posar, si gràfic o què. És molt configurable
<AniolM> Ah perfecte
<wagafo> Per esborrar usuaris, és un conyàs pel tema del bug easyplanet, però el pots desativar, esborrar usuaris, i tornar a activar
<AniolM> Doncs miraré de posar el gràfic, a veure si es registren menys
<AniolM> Sobre el bug he trobat un "trapicheo" que el soluciona
<wagafo> Jo fa un temps que no miro si algú ha arreglat això
<AniolM> No pas
<AniolM> Vaig estar buscant als fòrums i només vaig trobar el teu post
<wagafo> Doncs si funciona, posa un comentari al meu bug report dient com se soluciona, tot i que sigui un pegat
<AniolM> http://hani9.ltec.cat/error-500-ajax-en-eliminar-un-usuari-del-drupal/
<AniolM> Vaig posar-ho al meu blog, si trobo el teu post ho posaré
<wagafo> D'acord, si vols ja ho poso jo mateix al meu informe d'error perquè ho vegin els desenvolupadors d'easy planet
<AniolM> D'acord, perfecte
<AniolM> Jo vaig aplicar-ho al mirall i funciona
<wagafo> Perfecte, ja ho aplicaré a la web viva i faré còpia de seguretat per si un cas
<AniolM> Perfecte
<AniolM> Afegeixo un punt al mig: -Mapa ubuntaires
<AniolM> No sé perquè no funciona bé
<AniolM> Al mirall em va tot bé, però a la web de producció si cliques sobre les ubicacions dels ubuntaires no mostra res
<wagafo> Sí, abans mostrava informació quan clicaves als punts, fa temps que no m'ho miro
<AniolM> Exacte, ja fa temps que no ho fa
<AniolM> Vaig estar-ho mirant i no vaig saber trobar-ho
<AniolM> Crec que passa més o menys des que es va actualitzar el Drupal
<wagafo> HI havia també uns codis php que feia que a la frase "Hi ha ... ubuntaires al mapa" digués el nombre d'ubuntaires, però ha deixat de funcionar en actualitzar a la versió 7 del Drupal perquè feia servir funcions de l'API de Drupal que van canviar. Ho pots veure si muntes la web antiga
<AniolM> La web antiga la muntaré demà, ja m'hi fixaré
<wagafo> Doncs això de clicar i veure la informació, si et funciona al teu mirall, deu ser alguna cosa del sistema operatiu o altre cosa que falta al servidor de la web. Ho mirem amb calma, potser es pot activar que mostri els errors i mirar els registres a veure si esbrinem alguna cosa
<wagafo> Jo la web antiga he intentat muntar-la (sense massa dedicació) i no em funciona, no sé si el php ja és massa nou perquè funciona aquella web o què.
<AniolM_> Perdona, estic al bus i em falla la cobertura
<AniolM_> Se t'acut res per això de la posició?
<wagafo> Deia que a mi la web antiga no em funciona, no sé si perquè el php ja no és compatible o perquè, tot i que no li he dedicat massa temps a mirar-ho
<wagafo> No, de moment tampoc ho he mirat massa
<AniolM_> Ja m'ho miraré i t'ho diré
<AniolM_> Encara dec tenir PHP5 jo
<AniolM_> Doncs això de moment deixem-ho entre ()
<AniolM_> M'ho seguiré mirant, però no crec que trobi res
<AniolM_> I bé, l'últim punt per part meva: el tema de la festa
<AniolM_> Crec que ja t'ho vaig comentar. Vaig dir-li al Rafael qur per la festa es podria fer un taller per millorar la web, treure-li més suc, etc.
<AniolM_> Doncs bé, no sé si tens alguna idea o em voldries ajudar amb el taller
<wagafo> No seria això més adient per a una Global Jam? Perquè els tallers a les festes és per ensenyar alguna cosa, mostrar com funciona, etc.
<wagafo> Sí es podria fer un taller sobre Drupal, i posar exemples de la web per mostrar com funcionen algunes coses, era aquesta la teva idea?
<AniolM_> De fet la idea sí que anava més encarada a una Jam potser...
<wagafo> Sí, perquè si del que es tracta és de treballar aspectes de la web, això per un taller de la festa que ve gent molt ocasional no té massa sentit
<AniolM_> Sí, tens raó
<AniolM_> I un taller de Drupal no sé si val massa la pena
<wagafo> Però com et deia sí que es pot fer un taller Drupal, fer que la gent es munti un Drupal en local, i instal·lar alguns dels mòduls de la web i mostrar com funcionen, i il·lustrar-lo amb la web.
<wagafo> Però tu mateix, pensa-t'ho un mica més sobre aquesta idea més formativa, i ho acabem de decidiri
<AniolM_> Hmm...
<AniolM_> Penso
<wagafo> A veure com van les xerrades, si no n'hi ha proui, potser jo m'ofereixo a fer un sobre eines de suport per fer música d'acompanyament i pràctica amb Linux
<wagafo> A veure com van les xerrades, si no n'hi ha proui, potser jo m'ofereixo a fer un sobre eines de suport per fer música d'acompanyament i pràctica amb Linux
<AniolM> M'he tornat a quedar sense cobertura. Deia:
<AniolM> Si hi ha alguna xerrada més doncs ja li cediré el lloc, però si ha de quedar buit ja veuré què m'empesco
<wagafo> tu mateix, pensa-t'ho un mica més sobre aquesta idea més formativa, i ho acabesde decidir
<wagafo> Vinga, et deixo, qualsevol cosa ho comentem per correu
<AniolM> Perfecte!
<AniolM> Vagi bé!
<wagafo> Que tinguis bon dia!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-10
<romater> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-11
<romater> mezod : Quins usuaris catalans coneixes a Freenode?
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-16
<romater> bon dia
<romater> (O millor dit, bona nit)
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> que li passa ara a aquest canal de xat que va donant aquests missatges? ho fa quan entra alguna persona al xat irc?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [que li passa ara a aquest canal de xat que va donant aquests missatges? ho fa qu …], Potser és que se sent sol...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😪😭😰
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-47891737
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😭😡
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/La9deAnon/status/1116284131837657088
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Matrix has suffered a security breach in the last few hours. Matrix.org users will have to change their password, other users of this service are strongly advised to change their passwords as soon as possible. For more info check here https://matrix.org/blog/2019/04/11/security-incident/ … #UBpor
<ubuntaires_teleg> ts #UbuntuTouch #Matrix
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> https://twitter.com/josephfcox/status/1116605703395741696?s=09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A veure, les contrasenyes estan hashejades, per tant no és tan crític
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I soc molt fan que el hacker faci `cat .. | grep .. ` xD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> He llegit l'informe, i en realitat les contrasenyes no estan hackejades, sinó el "hash". Si la contrasenya és segura en principi des del hash no es podria recuperar, però si de cas convé canviar-la igual.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> En principi una funció de hash no és una funció invertibld
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Com a molt pots treure algunes contrasenyes típiques a partir d'un diccionari
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Correcte, si tens "12345" segur que l'endenvinen.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ieee
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Com esteu tots?], A tot això estem bé, a casa però bé. Valtros que tal?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Jo ja ho tenia assumit, fa setmanes, que l'hauríem de posposar. Això de no poder …], Potser sí, ja dic que no sé què dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Podem ser pràctics i posposar indefinidament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [El problema és que com van retardant-se tots els esdeveniments de les naus, si n …], Sí, això té sentit.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hola guapis. Aquesta tarda, a les 17:00h, farem una prova amb el jitsi que tenen muntat els de GNU/Linux València, per veure si seria pràctic fer les xerrades així. Només cal anar a https://jitsi.gnulinuxvalencia.org i entrar a la sala ubuntu-cat i la contrasenya serà xutiflautis. Vestiu-vos i pentineu-vos. Si teniu auriculars amb m
<ubuntaires_teleg> icròfon, millor.🖖🏻
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sobre el rendiment del Jitsi, acabe de trobar aquest article: https://maadix.net/es/optimizar-rendimiento-jitsi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> És bo de saber-ho. Crec que hauríem de quedar un altre dia per provar de nou amb més gent, si és possible.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [És bo de saber-ho. Crec que hauríem de quedar un altre dia per provar de nou amb …], mirem de posar data i hora
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs mira, demà dilluns a les 17:00 h a https://meet.jit.si/ubuntu-cat contrasenya: xutiflautis. Us va bé?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Per mi va bé, demà dilluns a l'hora del te 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Doncs mira, demà dilluns a les 17:00 h a https://meet.jit.si/ubuntu-cat contrase …], ok, en tinc una altra a les 18:00, però està bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> aquest tema de les vulnerabilitats de jitsi és un no parar, si sou a la llista del termòmetre de les tic haureu vist que han passat  aquest enllaç d'ahir a la tarda: https://chaos.social/@infosechandbook/103980848389018783
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Demà a les 17:00, m'ho anoto!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> @SiscoGarcia [aquest tema de les vulnerabilitats de jitsi és un no parar, si sou a la llista d …], Suposo que és normal, ara es deu fer servir molt més que al febrer a tot el món.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> sí, sí, jo també ho penso; totes aquestes eines s'han hagut de veure desbordades per l'increment exponencial d'usuaris; i suposo que les eines lliures permeten replicar servidors i això encara els dóna un cert marge, però haurien d'anar bé (ho dic pel problema que vam experimentar ahir amb el de gnulinuxvalència)... … ... una altr
<ubuntaires_teleg> a solució que podríem provar és https://jami.net/ que a part de ser PL és descentralitzat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://mamot.fr/@mauthausengusen/103985803109720728
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> En sabeu alguna cosa? ^^™
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Havia llegit la notícia, però això ja ho fan des de sempre (a mi em van fitxar per un comentari al Twitter sobre la xiulada de la Copa del Generalísimo).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sobre el Jitsi, l'accés al
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> al de Framasoft mostra un missatge sobre que funciona millor en els navegadors basats en Chrome https://framatalk.org/accueil/ca/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> guai, només espero que jitsi ho solventi aviat perquè la gent no es quedi tan enganxada als productes de gúguel
<Nimwe> Bona tarda
<Nimwe> necessito una ajuda, sóc totalment ignorant de linux, vull introduïr-m'hi, tinc un portàtil sony vaio una mica antic i em preguntava si seria una bona opció instal·lar-hi l'ubuntu per començar a aprendre'n
<wagafo> Hola @Nimwe, sí que és una bona opció. Té possibilitat de posar-li un llapis UCB ?
<wagafo> Llapis USB volia dir...
